# Working Men versus Working Women



## vasuderatorrent (Jun 20, 2015)

In my personal observation I have witnessed dialogue between spouses or second hand accounts of dialogue between spouses about their working situation.

Occasionally I have heard of woman who are frustrated and annoyed at their job.  In almost all of those cases the husband advises that his wife should just quit.

Occasionally I have heard of men who are frustrated and annoyed at their job.  In all cases the wife never advises that her husband should just quit.

Has anybody ever experienced personally or received hearsay that is contrary to my observation?

This seems to be a sexist tradition that still remains in our advanced modern society that promotes equality.  Why do men often lack spousal support on this issue?  Men are told to suck it up or told, "Oh honey that's just how it is".  Women are told to quit their job or told that they don't have to put up with such a hostile situation.

*I DEMAND EQUALITY!"  *Women should treat men equally and stop demanding that we get screwed by our bosses.  or an alternative.  Men should tell their wives, "Oh honey that's just the way it is." or "You just have to woman up and deal with it."  Either way.  Equality would be nice.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 20, 2015)

Wife won't let you quit, huh?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jun 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Wife won't let you quit, huh?



That's irrelevant to the discussion but no.


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 20, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> In my personal observation I have witnessed dialogue between spouses or second hand accounts of dialogue between spouses about their working situation.
> 
> Occasionally I have heard of woman who are frustrated and annoyed at their job.  In almost all of those cases the husband advises that his wife should just quit.
> 
> ...



I have not experienced a circumstance that fits the parameters of what you would like as far as a conflicting observation ... But I have experienced something I think would be at least worth further discussion. Where I have not heard a female spouse tell her husband he should just quit ... I have on more than one occasion heard a female spouse tell her husband that he should find something better ... Or even something he enjoys that he can go into business doing himself.

Perhaps it is the woman who has better sense or just faith in the capabilities of her man.
Perhaps it would better suit the man if his wife was completely dependent on him.
Perhaps the woman has more respect for her man than he does for her.

.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jun 20, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > In my personal observation I have witnessed dialogue between spouses or second hand accounts of dialogue between spouses about their working situation.
> ...



That's a very good response to the OP.  Thanks for that.

I was hoping somebody has at least heard of one instance where the wife says, "Why don't you just quit?"   Guys say that all the time.

I do really like your take on the subject.  Often we pretend women and men are the same.  To me I find it intriguing on areas where we obviously differ.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 20, 2015)

as the saying goes....happy wife happy life...

plus, in general, men make a lot more than their wives and dropping her income is not as detrimental to the family income....

on the other hand, since I made more than my husband, it was me asking him to quit his job so we could move for a good job offer or two that I got in other states...


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jun 20, 2015)

Care4all said:


> as the saying goes....happy wife happy life...
> 
> plus, in general, men make a lot more than their wives and dropping her income is not as detrimental to the family income....
> 
> on the other hand, since I made more than my husband, it was me asking him to quit his job so we could move for a good job offer or two that I got in other states...



?  You asked your husband to quit his job?  I bet he handed in his notice ASAP.  He probably didn't even think about it.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jun 20, 2015)

Care4all said:


> as the saying goes....happy wife happy life...
> 
> plus, in general, men make a lot more than their wives and dropping her income is not as detrimental to the family income....
> 
> on the other hand, since I made more than my husband, it was me asking him to quit his job so we could move for a good job offer or two that I got in other states...



Have you heard the other saying?

Miserable husband.  Meh? What's on tv tonight?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 21, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > as the saying goes....happy wife happy life...
> ...


he still found work again once we got settled in...maybe he took off from working 2-3 months each time we moved for my career... 

but the last 10 years or so, he's been the sole bread winner...and I retired young!    so it has more than evened out....


----------



## Politico (Jun 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Wife won't let you quit, huh?


LOL!


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > as the saying goes....happy wife happy life...
> ...





Quit your complaining. Take it to your therapist.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jun 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Pretend that I am dead for a minute, what is your opinion on the matter?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...




I'm too sad to care.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > vasuderatorrent said:
> ...


Pretend you're dead???? I could put you on ignore. Would that work for you?


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jun 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I don't think so.  It would only work if it prompted 
Unkotare to give his opinion on the OP.  I don't see why he would do that just because you put me on ignore.

The simple answer to your question is, "no".


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't presume to answer for Unkotare.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jun 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I don't presume to answer for Unkotare.



You can try it.  It could work.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2015)

He is more than capable of speaking for himself.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Jun 27, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> He is more than capable of speaking for himself.



I am not too sure.


----------

